# Wichita West Humidor Lounge



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

I need to get out of the house and away from all my lifes issues so I am going to be there probably from 11 am till who knows when on Saturday..LOL



I think I already have another planning on being there the more the merrier!!




Shawn


----------



## X2187 (Sep 25, 2009)

Yep, I'll be there at 11 too, sounds good! Do you know if they have food and drinks?


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

X2187 said:


> Yep, I'll be there at 11 too, sounds good! Do you know if they have food and drinks?


No food that I know of and I dont know what they offer for drinks..I usually just take a water bottle in with me..

You can give them a call...phone: 316-440-4890

If your lucky Gordon will be there..GREAT GUY!

Shawn


----------



## X2187 (Sep 25, 2009)

No food but they do have complimentary soda and coffee.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

ok guys...not much action but i will still be there!!



i will be there with my work jacket so my name is on it...lol

probably with a chargers hat on.



Shawn


----------



## GunHand (Sep 20, 2009)

Shawn, I agree that Gordon is awesome! I was able to spend about a hour there about six weeks ago....LOVE THAT PLACE! I'm looking forward to getting back down there.....on day soon, hopefully! 

PS: I can get you a better looking hat, Bro! :lol:


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

GunHand said:


> Shawn, I agree that Gordon is awesome! I was able to spend about a hour there about six weeks ago....LOVE THAT PLACE! I'm looking forward to getting back down there.....on day soon, hopefully!
> 
> *PS: I can get you a better looking hat*, Bro! :lol:


Dont think so bud!!

I could wear on of the Sewer Plant Vendors hats but I dont want to try to explain that..LOL

Shawn


----------



## GunHand (Sep 20, 2009)

Sorry Shawn, had to give you a little crap about the hat...I'm a fan of the Kansas Shi**y Chiefs, so yes, I am used to dissapointment in life! :focus:


----------



## X2187 (Sep 25, 2009)

I got to meet Shawn and Gordon today and check out the place. Thank you both for your great generosity! The lounge is a really cool place, top notch all the way! HUGE selection of smokes! I'm looking forward to hanging out with you guys in the future.

Shawn, give me a call if you need help moving.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks Mike for the kind words!!

I love being able to have a choice in lounges here in wichita and as long as it stays the same at the Humidor I have a new home.


Great selection, great staff and plenty of room


Hopefully I can get some more to come visit!



Shawn


----------

